# My Patriot Supply Company ?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from this company? If so, how was your experience?
Have you ever planted any of the seeds? How is the germination?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Excellent company, honest, fair, and fast on deliveries. They only pack fresh seed on a yearly basis.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, excellent company!! I have a link in my signature for their company! I can say that their seeds are packed fresh DAILY. MPS buys wholesale and then repacks into mylar seed packs to keep them fresh. The packaging is the best I have ever seen! Matt, the owner of the company, is VERY passionate about customer service.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great. I will place an order with them tomorrow. We was going through our seeds and thought we best better stock up a bit more. Thanks for your help.


----------

